
Intel anounces OpenVINO, a deep learning framework - RealityVoid
https://www.forbes.com/sites/moorinsights/2018/05/22/intel-openvino-funny-name-great-strategy/#5ba8a8cc6301
======
mindcrime
A quick perusal of the OpenVINO site ([https://software.intel.com/en-
us/openvino-toolkit](https://software.intel.com/en-us/openvino-toolkit))
didn't turn up much evidence that there's anything particularly "open" about
this. :-(

